# My curly mop



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Just about managing to keep his matts under control

He's becoming thicker and curlier everyday and is getting lots of black coming through especially the bottom of his back (you can't really see on these pics)

Will have to try and take some better ones next time 

Here's a few x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh, he's lovely, a very similar hair style to my boy, often nick-named mop-a-top!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh how I love your curly mop!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure under all that coat there is a skinny little dog trying to get out!
He looks great - I love his markings!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

:love-eyes::love-eyes:He is gorgeous!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I'm sure under all that coat there is a skinny little dog trying to get out!
> He looks great - I love his markings!


Yes he has little skinny legs in there somewhere 

Don't want to see them just yet, I like them nice and fluffy 

It all depends on the dreaded matts..He seems to get them daily on his feet at the minute so it's quite a pain trying to keep on top of it xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Baileys looking fab... Love his thick fluffy coat. 

Well done you in maintaining it so well.... Molly's coat is full of holes where I've been hacking at it with the scissors  

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Bailey's looking cuter than ever! Love his mop! x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aaaaawwwwww!! He's gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE him!!! I love the white on top. He is so handsome!!!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

He is certainly a lovely looking poo!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Leanne he is stunning, don't bring him near me I might just dog nap him...... And all those fools who called him !!!! They're just bonkers xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Bailey looks fab, all think and fluffy, just my cup of tea


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

He's lovely. I'm partial to a black and white  fluffy monster


----------

